# Puppy Pads



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I would go with the flow (as it were!), and put out pads. One way or another he has got used to going in the night, and better the pad than the floor. I would consider lifting the water bowl fairly early in the evening, though, and perhaps giving hem a few ice cubes at bedtime instead. And I would make sure he has actually peed when let out just before bedtime - mine have been known to meander around aimlessly for ten minutes at midnight, and then be desperate at 5 am!


----------



## Rebecca (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you, fjm. That's a great suggestion. I didn't even think of removing the water bowl! I like the ice cube idea as well. He would love that as recently he's been bringing in stones from outside to play with (until I see it and it's bye bye).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At four he should be able to hold his bladder find for at least eight hours unless there's something wrong medically.

I would crate him during the night as well as lifting the water in the evening. I've never liked puppy pads because it just teaches the dog it's okay to go potty inside. Start over as if he were a brand new 8 week old puppy.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I got Lucy when she was five months old. She is now 10 months old but I would never even consider not putting her in a crate at night. In fact, she is often in the crate during the daytime too. She will often go weeks and weeks and never pee or poop in the house and then just when I breathe a sigh of relief that she is completely house trained -- ooops - she will go in the house again!!

Yesterday evening she pooped in the house because my husband said he forgot he opened the dog gate and let her out of the room he was in and supposed to be watching her!!

I think when you get an older dog it probably takes longer in most cases.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Purley said:


> She will often go weeks and weeks and never pee or poop in the house and then just when I breathe a sigh of relief that she is completely house trained -- ooops - she will go in the house again!!
> 
> Yesterday evening she pooped in the house because my husband said he forgot he opened the dog gate and let her out of the room he was in and supposed to be watching her!!



Purley, you have no idea how much I appreciated your posting on this today. This morning, after weeks of 100%, my 7 month spoo peed on the living room floor. I couldn't believe it. SO disheartening.

And yes- I agree... I never allow my spoo to go overnight out of the crate (or off my bed - I have mosquito netting that prevents her from jumping out of bed without my knowing so it's as good as a closed crate in a way), or to be in the house for any length of time without supervision (and this morning obviously taught me that the 'length of time' needs to be even shorter still!)


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I agree with everything posted so far. At four years old, unless there is something medically wrong, your dog should be able to hold it throughout the night. I also agree with everyone else- get a crate for night time (and other times too)! 

I have a five month old mini puppy. He is right around 13.5 lbs now (for a size comparison), and he has been holding it throughout the night for at least a month now (throughout the night being somewhere between 9:30/10 pm and 6:30/7 am). If he isn't feeling well and he needs to go outside in the middle of the night, he will whine and let me know (his crate is right next to my bed)- but so far, this has only happened once since he started sleeping through the night. In fact, he generally holds it for around 7-8 hours during the day as well (generally by his choice- we will go outside more often than that- he just won't go). 

All that being said,Jake isn't allowed to be by himself free in the house, or in rooms that I am not in, as he does like to sneak off and have an accident in the house when I'm not paying close enough attention (just like Lilith and Purley mentioned!).

Edited to add: interestingly enough, when he came to me, he was trained to use puppy pads and go outside. He has since stopped using them- as soon as he realized I preferred him go outside, he stopped going on the puppy pads. The negative part about that is that until recently we had a puppy pad down in the house "in case of emergency"- and he never used it. He would have accidents elsewhere, rather than on the puppy pad.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Just to add, though - my spoo started holding her pee through the night in her crate at about 12-15lbs of weight (10-12 weeks of age).


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

when I had rescue dogs come in that "couldn't" be house broken the use of a kennel usually reasonably accomplished that in a week or two. Hoolie is not allowed unsupervised access to the house. he sleeps kenneled and I would like to get him to sleep in my room without the crate soon.(I really would like to get this huge kennel out of my room LOL)! At that point I will keep the door shut and hopefully he will sleep on the bed so I know where he is  At this point he will bark quietly to let me know he needs to go out. If he were not shut in my room I wouldn't be able to hear him and one of the major things for me is to set the dog up for success. 

Hope things all work out for you and your boy soon.. I know it can be a difficult situation.


----------

